# To peg or not to peg?



## bobby (Aug 1, 2005)

Based on your own success, when is the best time to peg versus not to peg texas rigged plastics?

Thanks.


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

When I am flippin I always peg. I want my weight to stay right with my plastic. When I fish open water I never peg anything.


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

The split shot is the same thing as pegging, it doesn't move and is easier to attach/remove. I don't peg anything.


----------



## young-gun21 (Mar 14, 2006)

I always peg while flipping...i decided to try one rod without pegging this morning and i feel like it caused me to break off a 3#er during our tournament.

_Sent from my HTC Evo_


----------



## mxme788 (May 4, 2009)

Depends on the conditions/cover. If open water fishing around large pieces of wood I don't peg if the bait will go to the bottom. Fishing heavy matted grass or other areas I do peg.


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

if you need to have the sinker move with the bait, then peg. if you punching matts, if your working any kind of brush, briars, cattails, cover that is out of the water that can get you caught up before your bait gets to the water, you have to peg or your bait will constantly get hung on stuff outside of the water. if your fishing open water, sand bars, underwater stumps, big laydowns (laydowns that most of the limbs are gone) then you can prob get buy without pegging. 

i HIGHLY recomend against any type of peging that pinches, or kinks line. toothpics, split shots or any other type that can kink your line will cause a breakage at some point.

rubber bobber stops made for slip bobbers are excellent for pegging sinkers, if you are using a big sinker, you can put two on. they dont wear out, they dont come out, they wont come off unless you remove them and they dont damage your line. they also come in diff colors now so you can make them match, and they are dirt cheap.


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

I always peg. I use a Tru Tungsten Smart Peg. Easy.


----------



## bobby (Aug 1, 2005)

Appreciate the responses. I've always pegged in brush and grass but left it unpegged in more open situations. Just trying to get a feel for what others are doing.


----------

